

Dear Everyone Teaching Programming: You're Doing It Wrong - mjakl
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/429438/dear-everyone-teaching-programming-youre-doing-it-wrong/

======
samsolomon
Here's the link to the article cited in this article.
<http://worrydream.com/LearnableProgramming/>

